# Low tech, high tech or mid tech? Discussion on PFK website



## JamesC (31 Oct 2007)

Take a read of this on the PFK website - 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=127

James


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Oct 2007)

As others have already commented, I don't see what the big deal is all about... 

Would it be fair to say that the method George uses (which is very similar to Jeff's - minus the substrate heating cables    ) as the new school 'Hi-tech' and Jeff's as the old school 'Hi-tech'... I mean, all the Aquascapes in the International Aquatic Plants Layout Comp used, on the whole, the method George also uses and the top 27 entries are at the peak of aquascaping / growing aquatic plants... While as Jeff adopts (IMO) a slightly less modern (yet still 'Hi-tech') approach to Planted aquariums... Jeff's methods almost strike me as being more '_traditional_'...


----------



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2007)

Corin,

Mine and Jeff's methods are very different.

I like lots of flow/circulation.  Jeff does not.

Jeff strips nitrates and phosphates.  I add it.

Jeff tests water regularly.  I do not.

Jeff uses soil.  I do not.

Jeff runs low CO2.  I do not.

Jeff changes water every 6 months or so.  I change 1/3 per week on average.

Jeff uses chemical filtration and supplements i.e Tetra EasyBalance.  I do not.

Jeff uses mercury vapour lighting.  I use T8 and T5 FL.

So except for those few differences...


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Nov 2007)

I notice that my reply has been eited. 

Dave.


----------



## nry (1 Nov 2007)

Methinks this 'discussion' is not about plants.  Nuff said?


----------



## CJ Castle (1 Nov 2007)

> Corin,
> 
> Mine and Jeff's methods are very different.
> 
> ...



Yes... I guess the the two methods are fairly different...   

Actually, I never realised how different they really were...


----------



## bugs (1 Nov 2007)

nry said:
			
		

> Methinks this 'discussion' is not about plants.  Nuff said?



Couldn't agree more...


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2007)

bugs said:
			
		

> nry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not strictly about plants per se, but this is the 'General Discussion' forum...

Corin for one has learnt something of value, I'll think he'll agree.

And no one is libelling anyone here, so we can say what we like, thanks.  After all, it's my forum, as much as yours... 

If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.


----------



## beeky (2 Nov 2007)

Like most things in life, there's not a defined boundary between black and white. You could say that high tech uses CO2 injection and low tech doesn't, but if you're only using low levels of fermented CO2 is it still high tech? I doesn't really matter as long as there's no right way/wrong way discussions. Just different.


----------

